# Altolamprologus compressiceps



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Whelp, I decided to take a pass on the Julidochromis regani (Kipili). I made arrangements today to purchase some WC comps. If all goes well, I should be getting two pairs. Once I fix my leaking 125, I will use these comps to start a cool tang tank.

Breeding pairs would be nice eventually but not necessary.

Do you guys have any suggestions on aquascaping a 125 gallon tang tank based around some comps? Substrate, rock piles, etc....

Thanks! Russ


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

hello razzo,
i will try to help as much as possible as i own a comp but dont know all they need. i believe they like shells, like conch shells, and mine likes caves and also his clay pot.  ..yeah he has claimed it..i just used a drimmel and cut out the side and made a hole for him. also you dont have to do anything special with the substrate as mine isnt much of a digger or sifter. hope this helps.
good luck!
belle


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Build some small rock piles with crevices that they can retreat into. That's where they prefer to spawn. 
Ideally, the crevice should be large enough for the female, but not the male, if possible. I'd create at 
least three rock piles if you can so they can establish territories.

Remains to be seen if the two males will tolerate each other though, particularly wild caught. You said 
they were pairs, but does that just mean you're getting 2M/2F that haven't actually 'paired up'? You may 
do better getting a nice male and a few females instead. Otherwise, you may end up with just one male 
anyway. I've got calvus, which are similar and that's the only bit of aggression I've seen out of these 
guys. My one biggest will show some aggression to the second biggest. Otherwise, very mild 
mannered, mind their own business fish.

I agree on the sand, they're not diggers so, you'd be doing yourself a favor by adding just enough to 
cover the bottom to ease maintenance. I'd go with sand, not gravel because they do sift a bit for food. 
Just get whatever looks good to you.

HTH


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for both replies!



prov356 said:


> ...they were pairs, but does that just mean you're getting 2M/2F that haven't actually 'paired up'?...


Yes, that is the case. I have to assume they have not paired up yet.

Do you have any idea how difficult these guys to breed (Altolamprologus compressiceps zebra kipili)?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think the hardest part is waiting for them to grow up to adulthood like I'm doing, but if you're getting WC, 
then I think the biggest challenge will be potential aggression and acceptance of mates. Other than 
that, I've not heard of any particular difficulties. Just takes good care, a lot of patience, and a little bit of 
luck.

Here's a site with some breeding caves, if you're interested. Scroll down to the calvus breeding caves.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

prov356 said:


> ... Here's a site with some breeding caves, if you're interested. Scroll down to the calvus breeding caves.


Thanks for the advice Tim.

Which of the two caves, near the bottom of the 1st page, do you think would be better?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hard to say. I'd try both. Make the shipping cost worthwhile.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

If they are anything like my Calvus they are basically Rock Dwellers. Lots of rock piles and caves will make them very happy. And patience is a must while waiting for them to reach maturity. Definitely worth it when they are larger, they are what I would call a "majestic predator" once they reach maturity.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

MidNightCowBoy said:


> If they are anything like my Calvus they are basically Rock Dwellers. Lots of rock piles and caves will make them very happy. And patience is a must while waiting for them to reach maturity. Definitely worth it when they are larger, they are what I would call a "majestic predator" once they reach maturity.


Thanks MC & Tim, do you guys have any pictures of your calvus/comp aquascaping? I am fishing for ideas. If all goes well, my kipili will arrive the 1st week of November.

If anyone else has tank pics, I'd be very greatful if you'd show them off on this post :wink:

Thanks again!


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Razzo here a pic of one of my old kipili comps. I will help you with some other ideas when i get back from dinner


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

This is an old picture. I don't have any recent ones.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's the tank and a couple of my calvus. Older pics, nothing recent. I just use rocks and stack them 
to allow some smaller crevices rather than go with the breeding caves, but my focus isn't really on 
breeding in this tank.


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

i bought this guy as a orange comp..but i am not sure what type he is...he is about 5-6 inches long...and i just have clay pots for him and fake caves, but he is the only comp i have so i am not sure what kind of setup they like to breed in....good luck!!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you all very much for the pics (I love Pics). I like the rock work.

Also, anyone else with pics... please keep em coming :wink:


----------



## Demasonian (Oct 23, 2005)

Here's some shots of my 75 with 7 juvie goldheads. I've had them for about 2 years and they're just now topping about 2" or so. Slowest. Growing. Fish. Ever. But, I like them!

As everybody else says, lots of rocks and your comps will be happy.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Demasonian,

Love your tank! I can't stop looking at the background (what is it)?

I see your pile of rocks that you all have been teaching me about. Do they like to swim inside those crevasses?

What did you use for sand?

I know what you mean about slow growing: a year ago I picked up four A. Calvus (Inkfin) fry. They are slow growing but a beautiful fish. I really enjoy their finnage and personalities. With my WC group I will be cheating and will be gettinmg a mature group.

What kind of cyps do you have. My buddy who is importing my comps suggested some cyps too. What else could I put in my future 125 tang tank?

Thanks again,
Russ


----------



## Demasonian (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks. The background is an AquaTerra 3d background (http://www.aquaterra-intl.com/index.html) and for sand I used plain old silica sand from a local landscaping depot. The sand is actually an ash grey but under aquarium lights comes out white.

Right now, I have paracyprichromis nigripinnis (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1478) in there with my comps. Great fish, highly recommend them. I'm also about to add a group xenotilapia flavipinnis (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2037). Considering adding a group of non-Jumbo Cyp. utintas to round everything off.

I think a similar mix in a 125 would be fantastic, possibly subbing in some nice tri-color Cyps (jumbo).


----------

